# Foundation Shetlands



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2013)

Back in the spring I got my first Shetland, a 4 year old Foundation mare named JHK Top Tipsey. She was virtually unhandled, skittish, ready to skyrocket at the slightest thing. Over the months we worked together until she handled traffic very well, learned many of the halter obstacles, tricks, and began her harness training.

In early fall she developed locking stifles. I had some agonizing over that, but we were ready to work through it.

We were progressing in our harness work, and I thought we were going forward pretty well. Then one day she blew up in the cart in, what I believe, was a bratty tantrum. I realized I probably did not have the training experience and expertise and equipment to move her forward. I contacted the farm where I got her, and the owner was happy to take her back, confident that Tipsey could work well with the correct handling.

So, my Foundation Shetland is gone. I've got a borrowed AMHA gelding to work with and as a companion for my boy for now. But when I think of how beautiful Tipsey was, standing in that classic pose! there is no doubt I will have another. Gorgeous horses!


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 10, 2013)

I love my foundation shetlands. I am sure that you mare would have been fine with time. I know that we have driving our minis at 3 yrs old, but find that some of the foundations need to be at least 4 if not 5 before they work fairly easy. We can drive them sooner, but they are a handful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2013)

dannigirl said:


> I love my foundation shetlands. I am sure that you mare would have been fine with time. I know that we have driving our minis at 3 yrs old, but find that some of the foundations need to be at least 4 if not 5 before they work fairly easy. We can drive them sooner, but they are a handful.


She was 4 going on 5. I have no one to help me, and I am 59 now. Getting cautious as I get older and wiser. I had a bad feeling that I wasn't going to be able to work through whatever was going on, and decided it was best for her to go where she could have professional training. I could have sent her off for training, but decided that wasn't the answer for me, personally.

I am looking forward to hearing good things about her driving future, however! I feel I was instrumental in sociaizing her, her basic ground manners, and a good start with harness work. I really liked her, but we were not a good match.

It's interesting that you think it a good idea to wait till they are 4 or five. Good insight to keep in mind when I look for another.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got news that the mare I owned is doing great in driving! She is one of a pair and will most likely be showing this summer. Sure hope I get to see her driving in person, or at least a picture of her.

I'm glad I let her go to a place that could help her excel. Sometimes they need to move on for their own good.


----------



## Broff (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Foundation Shetlands. Some are imports from Scotland and I find that they do mature very slowly both physically and mentally. It is not not unusual for me to wait until they are 5 or 6 before doing any amount of serious training. Earlier on they learn about accepting harness, ground driving (halter than bitted) and accept the cart (step by step starting with pipes, drag, wheeless cart and so on). Lot of in hand obstacles and going on the trails and getting them conditioned that way. I have a few that do not like to drive single and prefer being in a pair. I drive them single around the farm and in the ring where they feel secure and safe and pair when I want to go on the trails. Some are perfectly fine on their own and I have noticed that it seems to be the way they are from get go.

I do trust my gut feeling as well. If I don't trust a pony, I will not drive it and will send it to someone who is a professional and has the help and facility to train them safely. Many of those end up having a new career as a riding pony, they just don't like driving. One of my friend star child pony steeplechaser is one of my mares who hated driving. She loves running and jumping. We're both very happy away from each other!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2013)

Broff said:


> I have Foundation Shetlands. Some are imports from Scotland and I find that they do mature very slowly both physically and mentally. It is not not unusual for me to wait until they are 5 or 6 before doing any amount of serious training. Earlier on they learn about accepting harness, ground driving (halter than bitted) and accept the cart (step by step starting with pipes, drag, wheeless cart and so on). Lot of in hand obstacles and going on the trails and getting them conditioned that way. I have a few that do not like to drive single and prefer being in a pair. I drive them single around the farm and in the ring where they feel secure and safe and pair when I want to go on the trails. Some are perfectly fine on their own and I have noticed that it seems to be the way they are from get go.
> 
> I do trust my gut feeling as well. If I don't trust a pony, I will not drive it and will send it to someone who is a professional and has the help and facility to train them safely. Many of those end up having a new career as a riding pony, they just don't like driving.  One of my friend star child pony steeplechaser is one of my mares who hated driving. She loves running and jumping. We're both very happy away from each other!


Thanks for all the insight everyone. She was my first shetland and I did not realize they have such a distinctive character from miniatures. When I am ready for another, I will have more knowledge and experience.


----------

